# I am so proud of my hub...



## littlelady

I don’t sleep well when he is gone.  He is running in a 100 miler in NJ, and gone since Thursday.  He is running in honor of SSgt Christopher Wilson this time.  He has been running for the 22toomany for a while, now.  I am so proud of him, and will be glad when he is home on Sunday.  For anyone interested, here is the website. https://www.22toomany.com/


----------



## Yooper

Looking forward to hearing how it all turned out.  

#Cheering

--- End of (the finish) line (MCP)


----------



## littlelady

Yooper said:


> Looking forward to hearing how it all turned out.
> 
> #Cheering
> 
> --- End of (the finish) line (MCP)



Done!  101 miles.  Go, hub!


----------



## littlelady

Wanted to add a story.  Hub called me about an hour ago (he can’t sleep, either). There was a runner at the race that has cerebral palsy; late twenties/early thirties.  He has been walking for three days with no sleep.  His stride was like 6 inches at a time.  He finished.  Hub was in awe of him.  Millenials need to take note of this awesome person.  Go, boy!


----------



## somdadmin

littlelady said:


> He has been walking for three days with no sleep. His stride was like 6 inches at a time. He finished.


That is some serious determination and perseverance! Everyone needs to take note.


----------



## Monello

Never underestimate a parent's love for their child.






 They have completed 252 triathlons to date–which include six Ironman-distance races– 155 5K races, 94 half-marathons, and 70 marathons.


----------



## littlelady

Coincidentally, hub’s best friend in the Marines was in MD this week to be part of one his sons getting an award through the military.  They haven’t seen each other in 20+ years.  One of Kevin’s sons committed suicide last year...ptsd.  Hub ran for him 6 months ago.  They had dinner together, tonight.  Very touching in what hub had to say when he got home.  I am not only proud of my hub, but my love for him overflowith.  I have mentioned before that my son in law lost his Marine bro (only sibling) to ptsd 20 years.  He is, now, an only child, and his parents (my inlaws) have persevered, are in their 80’s, and are awesome.  God bless the USA.


----------



## littlelady

Hub just left for Devil Dog 100 miler.  I will worry until he gets home.  Whether it be a race, or car accident related injury.  I want him to do what he loves to do.  He is running for another fallen military member.  My hub is awesome.



			http://www.devildogultras.com/


----------



## WingsOfGold

littlelady said:


> Hub just left for Devil Dog 100 miler.  I will worry until he gets home.  Whether it be a race, or car accident related injury.  I want him to do what he loves to do.  He is running for another fallen military member.  My hub is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.devildogultras.com/


This all good on him, I wish him (and you) the best, Sierra Hotel!


----------



## littlelady

WingsOfGold said:


> This all good on him, I wish him (and you) the best, Sierra Hotel!



Merry Christmas, and best wishes for the New Year, WOG.  God bless the USA.


----------



## littlelady

WingsOfGold said:


> This all good on him, I wish him (and you) the best, Sierra Hotel!



I just told Hub about your post.  He said that was quite a compliment, and told me to thank you.


----------



## WingsOfGold

littlelady said:


> I just told Hub about your post.  He said that was quite a compliment, and told me to thank you.


No thanks needed it's HE that's doing the work, I always HATED distance running. The fact that he can and wants to give of himself for those that no longer can is most admirable.


----------



## littlelady

WingsOfGold said:


> No thanks needed it's HE that's doing the work, I always HATED distance running. The fact that he can and wants to give of himself for those that no longer can is most admirable.



Thank you.


----------

